
Novel Photocatalytic Pervious Composites for Removing Toxins from Water - dpflan
https://www.googlesciencefair.com/projects/en/2015/cbacfa2d746a37bebf0bd34168c7b09def87d368f44f38b6f7be284e71106c28
======
dpflan
This supporting of curiosity, invention, creativity and science contrasts
sharply with the recent sad story of the Texan teen Ahmed Mohamed. We need to
embrace such creativity early and embrace it and nurture it within our
society.

